# Which knitting machine do you have?



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

I have a brother km864 & KR 850ribber.
I also have a Brother km260 &260ribber

regards maggie


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have an old double bed Passap that I haven't used in years.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Maggie, I currently have an old brother KH840 and KR850 also the KH/KR260


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a Brother kh965 electonic with the KR ribber, and a Passap Duomatic 80 double bed machine. Both brilliant machines.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Leonora said:


> I have a Brother kh965 electonic with the KR ribber, and a Passap Duomatic 80 double bed machine. Both brilliant machines.


hi, what do you think of your 965 km? ,i woild like one but very newto mk and very confused :?


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

I too, have the Brother KH-965 and ribber KR-850.

Irish Maggie, I was brand new to knitting and the 965 was my first KM. It made no difference because the Brother is an easy KM to learn how to use it. Knowing that I can venture further with the 965, it made me feel that I put my money on a good investment.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I have a brother 891 punchcard and 850 ribber and a kh710 up in the loft.. thats a pushbutton machine which I learned on.. 

would love an electronic but finances dont permit it!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have 3 brothers..but am just learning so am just using the 260. I was gifted the machines and yarn and books....talk about being thrilled!!!!!


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Irish maggie, I have Singer Momo Matic with ribber aged from late 70s I think. I have to get a new sponge bar . Does anyone in OZ know where I can go for this. I want to try circlular socks on it . :roll:


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

I love the Brothers - I have a KH/KR230, KH/KR260, KH/KR830, KH930 and a Super 8. I also have a KH910 but the electronics are non functioning. I started on the Bond which I have given away. Love the steel beds.


----------



## JudyE (Nov 17, 2011)

I love the Brothers - I have a KH/KR230, KH/KR260, KH/KR830, KH930 and a Super 8. I also have a KH910 but the electronics are non functioning. I started on the Bond which I have given away. Love the steel beds.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

I've had a Compuknit lll (which is a Brother KH930 electronic) with a KR850 Ribber for about 3 months. About 2 weeks ago I recieved a Brother KH270 electronic with a KR260 Ribber. Oh, and a Legare circular knitting machine which i got about 9 months ago. I am new to knitting so am learning. You Tube is my dear friend. With excellent teachers like Diana Sullivan, Susy Ranner, Roberta Rose Kellie for flat bed knitting, and the coloradocranker.com for the circular sock knitting machine, and so many others who are seflessly posting enlightening lessons, I am having the time of my life. Other sources of learning have been this forum (thank you very much) and the Yahoo newsgroups.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Maggie, I loved my 965 but a word of warning. Brother stopped maufacturing a number of years ago now, and unfortunately there are no electronic spares for this or other electronic machines. I haven't used mine for several years, and was in touch with a very reputable dealer and engineer, who advised me not to buy another brother electronic machine because of the electronics that deteriate over time. They do not last as long as the machine itself, so once the electronics have gone the machine is no good at all. So mine is up the spout. Leonora


Irish maggie said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Brother kh965 electonic with the KR ribber, and a Passap Duomatic 80 double bed machine. Both brilliant machines.
> ...


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Passap Vario, Artisan GE6345


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a Brother 820 and a Brother 830 ribber which currently isn't picking up stitches (if anyone can help me)


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Brother KH894 and ribber,an old Knitmaster 370 fine knitter and ribber and a Bulky Knitmaster 155


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a 560 singer electronic.
Best wishes


----------



## Edylynn (Nov 19, 2011)

Passap older model, USM/ISM Bond machines combined. Currently using the Bond machine, Passap is looking for a place to set up in my crowded home.


----------



## smcdonald (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a Silver Reed SK840 with ribber wit I hook up to designaknit and at Xmas got my first chunky machine a SK155 which I love although its not even a punchcard machine. As I have a huge yarn stash I can double up yarns, mix my own blends and colours to create unusual yarns and knit on the bulky without needing any fancy stitches or patterning.


----------



## Barbara Spoo (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a Passap 6000 with a motor on it. I don't use it to the capacity it has. But I enjoy it and people seem to like the things that come off it. I think I am the only machine knitter in Utah.


----------



## J L Smith (May 22, 2011)

I have 940 ,970 1 ribber brother love them all


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Hi Maggie, I loved my 965 but a word of warning. Brother stopped maufacturing a number of years ago now, and unfortunately there are no electronic spares for this or other electronic machines. I haven't used mine for several years, and was in touch with a very reputable dealer and engineer, who advised me not to buy another brother electronic machine because of the electronics that deteriate over time. They do not last as long as the machine itself, so once the electronics have gone the machine is no good at all. So mine is up the spout. Leonora
> 
> 
> Irish maggie said:
> ...


Did your friend say how long the electronics on these KMs could be expected to last? Did you try installing a new battery in your machine? I saw one for sale on ebay for about $20.00 for a kh940...


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

MalleeGirl said:


> Hi Irish maggie, I have Singer Momo Matic with ribber aged from late 70s I think. I have to get a new sponge bar . Does anyone in OZ know where I can go for this. I want to try circlular socks on it . :roll:


yes, sunny choi

http://shop.sckmcl.com.hk/product_info.php?cPath=36&products_id=2


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

J L Smith said:


> I have 940 ,970 1 ribber brother love them all


hi thanks for your reply, which one do you like best and Why :thumbup:

regards maggie


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Leonora said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Maggie, I loved my 965 but a word of warning. Brother stopped maufacturing a number of years ago now, and unfortunately there are no electronic spares for this or other electronic machines. I haven't used mine for several years, and was in touch with a very reputable dealer and engineer, who advised me not to buy another brother electronic machine because of the electronics that deteriate over time. They do not last as long as the machine itself, so once the electronics have gone the machine is no good at all. So mine is up the spout. Leonora
> ...


oh Dear! that sheds a different light on things? (I mean km's) :thumbdown:


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I HAVE A 881, 891,965 ELECTRONIC all with Ribbers, I love the Brother machinesxBeth


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

I have Brother/Knitking machines KH-230, KH-260 w/ribber both bulkys. KK-98 w/ribber, KH-940 w/ribber, KH-950 w/ribber and KH-965 w/ribber Plus Garter Carriages GC-88, GC-93 and GC-95. I don't have any problem getting parts for my machines.
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I have several Bonds,Brother kh230 with ribber, 2 Brother kh860 and a Brother Profile 552. Killed a Singer 150 plastic bed. I love the metal beds.


----------



## Oogie (Dec 25, 2011)

I have an old Singer 360 with ribber and a Singer 150 (bulky). Love them both.


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello, I have a vintage SilverReed standard SK8 flatbed.

Technically my mother gifted me a used USM, after cleaning it I did manage to get it work, but I much prefer my new to me SilverReed, which I adore.


----------



## kitteNZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Love my Brother electronic machine, I have 2 a 930 & 940 both with an 850 ribber. Also have a PASSAP duo 80, and under the bed is a Bulky (main bed only) which I have yet to use and another 850 ribber. Also have DesignaKnit 8 which I absolutely would not be without.
re electronic machine parts not lasting the life of the machine, this applies to anything electronic - tv's computers etc. The components do not last forever and is not specific to the brother electronic machines.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, I have just ordered one for my Singer Ribber from Reynolds Brothers in Sydney. $34+Postage $11. That is the complete Needle retainer.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi, Sorry made an error. It was $39 + $11


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Maggie
I have a brother KH260, my first machine, & a Brother KH891 with ribber. Love them.


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I am interested in your "old knitting machine, Passap",
which has not been used in years!

Do you have all of the parts?, Also, how much are you 
asking for this?
where are you located?


----------



## AngieRed (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a passap vario a couple months ago. Never machine knitted and have no idea how to use it. Any suggestions out there.


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Marye thanks for that. I googled Reynold Bros and got their phone no. will give them a call later in the day. I will be back MK for winter. I use it through the day and HK at night watching TV.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, I do the same, also in our constant travels find knitting in the Motorhome very relaxing as we go. House sit all over Oz and looking after homes gives me plenty of time for all.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a Brother 981, a Brother 840, a Brother 260, an Empisal 120 and a Bond. All of these have ribbers. They get used quite extensively.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a Brother 981, a Brother 840, a Brother 260, an Empisal 120 and a Bond. All of these have ribbers. They get used quite extensively.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

No I am not senile and repeating myself, I pressed the wrong button so the above message went twice. Sorry


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Irish Maggie! Hope you are well. 

Thanks for asking this: I have 2 Brothers (and a sister, ha ha ha), no really....I have a Brother 930 w/a G Carriage, Knit Leader, PPD and separate Intarsia carriage. I also have a Brother 260 Bulky, and LOVE them both equally. (no sibling rivalry) 

I love having the 2 of them because while I have the G carriage going on the 930, I do thread lace (NICE results, really love the texture it produces)or cables on the bulky! That's what we here in New Jersey, USA call a "2 for 1 special". I'm in a screwy mood tonight. 

Got to go now, one of the KM's is calling! All the best Maggie! P.S. I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cary Grant emoticon!


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Oops....I forgot, I have ribbers on both machines too


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Silver Reed SK280 with a ribber and a Silver Reed LK150. I love them both!


----------



## J L Smith (May 22, 2011)

I really like the 940. I use a G carriage on it and I seem get more use out of it with that attachment. I find the 970 is harder to learn. It does more but I didn't have any lessons on it. I have a lot of work books for the 970 but I am a visual learner.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

How interesting - nobody has a Knitmaster. I bought a new Knitmaster 326 in the mid-seventies, then a s/h ribber, later a Knitmaster Chunky s/h too. I sold them all, and my spinning wheel, when my first marriage ended and I had to work full-time to support my 2 young daughters. Two years ago I took up handknitting again, then promptly fell over a trug in the garden and badly broke my right wrist. Two operations and a lot of pain later I bought a s/h Knitmaster 700 single-bed machine from the 1980's and have made several things on it, but once I could handknit up to speed again I concentrated on that as I really prefer it - it's sociable and I'm in 2 knitting groups, a lot of fun.


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

I have three brother machines: Chunky KH260/KR260; Standard gauge electronic KH950i/KR850 with a Garter Carriage KG95 and a Plastic convertible KX395. I've also got a Silver Reed fine gauge modular electronic SK830 and matching ribber (cannot remember the model number). I've got lot's of tools, attachment, books, leaflets, videos and all the Knitware programmes. (Don't mention yarn eh, I've got more than I'm likely to knit from now to the distant future) Don't we collect a lot when we get stuck into this hobby?


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

I similarly had a long break from machine knitting. The machine I had was a Brother KH830/KR830. The KR is the ribber (those, and everything else I had, like colour changer/linker/transfer carriage etc etc all when to the tip when I separated in 1998). When I saw a similar knitting machine on eBay around 2006 I got the bug again so bought it. Since then I've bought about eleven machines and sold most. I gradually built up to the four machines I want to keep. I've posted a list on the 'what machine do you own forum' if you're interested in which I kept. I have a pain problem in my arms but despite that I hand knit a little. I learned how to knit socks on 5 needles about two years ago and I found that very relaxing, but I can only knit for a short time as it hurts my hands and arms so much. I find machine knitting easier but I still don't do much at a time. I use the Garter Carriage when my arms are very sore and love that, but it's dreadfully slow and you still have to do the shaping by hand. Despite everything I've promised my 26yr old daughter that I'm going to knit her an Aran cardigan by hand. Apparently I'd promised her one when she was younger and she mentions it every now and again. Aran was the only hand knitting that I used to do that I didn't get bored with, as you have to watch the pattern all the time. So I've told her that it's going to take me a long time. She's just had a birthday, so she might get it for her next, or for next Christmas.


----------



## Mikeal (Aug 10, 2011)

With anyone that has the Brothe/Knitking KH-965i and KH-970 should have the DAK designs to work with these machines. Having a Computer hookup with your knitting machine you can see what you are doing. Also see your designs as you are putting them in. You're not limited to just 24st punchcard as others are with a punchcard machines. I don't have these two machines. 
Thanks
Mikeal
Reed City, Michigan


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I am looking for a knitting machine, however have limited funds.
I am in the tampabay, florida area.
May I ask where you are located?


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

I cannot help you get a cheap machine as I'm in the UK we often see them on eBay. #if bought from there we have to be careful, both about the state of the machine and the postage as it cou; get damaged, but most people either pick them up or arrange a carrier they trust.


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

please excuse typos. I'm baby minding my grand-daughter so typing with one hand + rocking baby at same time.


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a Passap many years ago... and looking for another one.
Are you going to keep this machine?


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

I would suggest stalking ebay.

that is how I acquired my current machine, Very slow getting to me but they backed it so well that it arrived in perfect condition.

I searched (with intent to buy) for 1 month before pulling the trigger on my new to me silver reed (aka ephsimal, knit master, singer, studio) but I have been looking for over a year so I got a good look as to the price of the machines, and saw what they were selling for.

if you are serious about getting one then I suggest the same tact. and who knows you may get a bargain. I won my machine for 60 including shipping.


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank-you... 
I did go to ebay... Just started after another person also suggested it!
I had a Passap Duo80, about 15 years ago. I loved it
and did a lot of knitting for my grandkids.. and some for kids and friends. Now I started hand knitting,,, it takes too long to make a larger item. I can't sit that long.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

Have you tried Gumtree or Craigs List? I bought my latest Singer KM on Gumtree Australia. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

KnitterLynne said:


> ... I've got lot's of tools, attachment, books, leaflets, videos and all the Knitware programmes. (Don't mention yarn eh, I've got more than I'm likely to knit from now to the distant future) Don't we collect a lot when we get stuck into this hobby?


LOL, that is so true! I purchased a wide table so it could accomodate 2 KMs in the future, placing them back-to-back. Currently, I have a standard and I'm planning my budget to get a bulky KM. But so far, the accessories are taking over the other 2/3rd of the table.

As for the yarns, well... I need to clear out a room for all those boxes. Eeeks! Don't want to even think about it. Yet, I've just gotten into mk since October 2011.

It's good to know I'm not alone :XD:


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

Gail, do you mean a Brother 891? That's a punchcard machine. I had two of them but sold both when I got my electronic 950i, but I regret parting with the last 891 as it was a lovely machine that 
I'd got the carriage to run like a hot knife on butter after overhauling it.


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I did and will check further on craig's list, as well as the other.
Prefer to be able to see machine prior to sending $$$$.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

MarieDe said:


> Hello Irish Maggie! Hope you are well.
> 
> Thanks for asking this: I have 2 Brothers (and a sister, ha ha ha), no really....I have a Brother 930 w/a G Carriage, Knit Leader, PPD and separate Intarsia carriage. I also have a Brother 260 Bulky, and LOVE them both equally. (no sibling rivalry)
> 
> ...


hi marie , i have a cousin in NJ she lives in Englishtowne,been there a few times


----------



## flowerp (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the following machines
Classic Bond with ribber
ISM Bond
LK100
Silver reed sk280
Brother 260 with ribber
brother 270 with ribber
brother 820 with ribber


----------



## 55607 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a 965i with an 850 ribber. Also have a kx350 and I even have a bond.


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes I agree with that, but I was very lucky with my Brother electronic KH950i as that was sent to me by a carrier. I bought it from eBayUK. The seller used a carrier that she trusted as she'd used it from work as her and her husband had a business. I guess that that company knew if they roughly handled that package and damaged it that they'd loose the company business. The package was wrapped up great and it wasn't damaged at all. It had everything in it that it ought to. We went several miles from where we were staying on holiday a couple of years ago to pick up my chunky KH260/KR260 as it was too far from our home address to travel both ways in a day so the lady waited until the Easter holiday as we were going about 90 from her then. That was a good buy too. It squashed in with all our holiday packages and went home with us the next day. Luckily we had a big seven seater car then so with four seats out we had lots of space, and we had a top box (it was a /Ford Galaxy) but now we don't. We only have a little Ford Focus.


----------



## djemba (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi I have the Silver 840 and ribber and use DAK I also have a brother 260 with ribber


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I now have a Passap Duomatic 80.
Just working on getting it set up. I have no books or patterns, therefore I was on internet last night and found a pattern for beginners . I look forward to working on this in the next few days.
Thanks for asking.
Is the Silver 840 similar to the Passap? Does any one know?


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

Congratulations on getting your hands on a Passap Duomatic 80. I don't know much about them accept that I've heard they do lovely jacquard with fine yarns. I'm interested in how you get on so please keep us posted. I don't know if your new machine is like the Silver 840. I have the 830 modular electronic but have never seen a Passap working. Lynne


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

Knitterlynn, thank-you. I am anxiously waiting to get started, but also, a little nervous. Unfortunately, I have flower gardening to manage, so not able to get on as quick as I would like.
I am trying to set-up, my little corner for my machine, and of course the yarn. I had a few cones given to me and they are huge.


----------



## muppyman (Dec 6, 2011)

I have 2 Passap duomatic 80 machines. The instruction manual can be downloaded free from the internet. No need to be nervous, I taught myself to use these as well as several Brothers from KH 830 to KH 930, and a couple of Singer memomatics, and I am a man, so it can't be difficult.


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank-you...muppyman;
When we buy used/we do not have anyone else to turn to. I guess we have to make it on our own. I found a website that gives fantastic instructions, with great pictures which are quite helpful!
I am keeping my options open for any other machine I may be able to pick up. I would like to get a bulky at some point in time.
As you said, I will have to "do it on my own"!


----------



## muppyman (Dec 6, 2011)

I have just re-checked and you can find the instruction manual for Passap duo 80 on knittsings.com also good avice there on maintenance and deep cleaning the machine. Well worth a visit.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow!! I hadn't realized there were so many of us, even here! 5 pages of responses...that's awesome! I've got a monster bond, a Knit King KK93 (Brother KH891), a KK Electroknit III with ribber (Brother KH930) and a Brother KH270 w/ribber. And now I've got 6 circular sock machines that have followed me home too! (although their stay will be temporary...) 
= )
Julie


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow again, you certainly do have a lot of machines, lucky you. Are they all up? If so you must have a huge house. Lynne


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh heavens no!!! I've misled you!! There are five of us in a small 3 BR split level! The flatbeds live under the crib for the moment...and the CSMs are in various stages of restoration. Two of them are in the basement soaking in 5 gallon buckets filled with penetrating oil just to get the screws removed! No glamorous life here LOL
= )
Julie 


KnitterLynne said:


> Wow again, you certainly do have a lot of machines, lucky you. Are they all up? If so you must have a huge house. Lynne


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL... what ever works is all that matters.

awesome you that you are restoring those old sock machines, and bringing that back to life.



jkruse1971 said:


> Oh heavens no!!! I've misled you!! There are five of us in a small 3 BR split level! The flatbeds live under the crib for the moment...and the CSMs are in various stages of restoration. Two of them are in the basement soaking in 5 gallon buckets filled with penetrating oil just to get the screws removed! No glamorous life here LOL
> = )
> Julie
> 
> ...


----------



## Artypie (Feb 15, 2012)

I have two Brother electronics (950,965), two Brother punchcards (836,881), three KR850 ribbers, A knitmaster and a half (305 which works by knobs and buttons, and some bits of a 323 punchcard machine that had a rusty bed) plus SRP-50N ribber. I have also got a vintage Turmix SV577 machine. I picked four of them up via auction. Two punchcard machines and ribbers came from boot fairs (as did my Hague linker) and another from classified ads, all my machines are 2nd user. The only things I have bought new were a knitleader and my first ribber. I have never had any problem with carriage by courier or post.


----------



## knittngal (Sep 25, 2011)

I started out with Studio's and have the 580, 860 and 890 all with ribbers. I wanted a garter carriage so purchased a used Knitking 940 with ribber and lastly a 970. I also hand knit and crochet. Cross stitch too. I need more hours in the day.


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

Good luck for restoring those old sock machines to working condition. Please keep us up to date about how you're doing. I'm in awe! Lynne


----------



## mountaingirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm new on here & today I bought a Knitmaster 323 from a lovely lady of 80+!! 
Having problems with it though,as it's been in hr loft for years and years and she's forgotten all about how it works-or if it does!
Karen


----------



## KnitterLynne (Feb 15, 2012)

If you didn't get the instruction manual there must be some online, either to buy on eBay or elsewhere. Or even a site that lets you download them. There is one for Brother machines but I don't know for Knitmaster. Maybe somebody else will post those details for you. Good luck with getting the machine up and running. Don't forget to purchase a new sponge bar, as it's essential to have these renewed periodically and usually worn flat in old machines. Lynne


----------



## ajcharb (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a Passap DM80 and struggling to work it.
Went online and got some basic instructions, which I am starting
to use.


----------



## mountaingirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Many thanks to you all.I have the manual,but it doesn't mention amything about maintenance on the gears!I spent a few hours reading after I got it running smooth & hey presto,it's working & knitting test swatches from the punch cards!I'll continue to hand knit though,as I sell at craft fairs and folksy under 'Hiboux' children's hand knits


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

I have Brothers 970, 965i, 910, all electronics and 2 punch cards stored away for so long that I cant remember what models they are.
I also have the Brother 260 and 230 chunky machines.
Now for the others, I have the Knitmaster Zippy standard gauge, the Silver Reed 280, a double bed Singer and last of all a Knitmaster folding punch card machine the Mk70.
In the past I have had other Knitmasters including a electronic, a Passap E6000 and Brothers 900, and 950i.
I think that I got carried away.


----------



## Karida (Sep 21, 2014)

I have (in order of most used):
Silver Reed (Knitmaster) SK580 (4.5mm) + Lace
Silver Reed SK860 (6.5mm)
Silver Reed SK830 (3.6mm) + Lace
Knitmaster SK120

All with their Ribbers and all the "bits & bobs" I thought I would use.
Don't mind Splashing Out on the machines, but the "attachments" are only what I think I'll need.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess I am the first Toyota owner to post. I am Brother-less, literally and figuratively!
Had a USM, gave it away
Toyota 901/501
Toyota 950/506 - THE lace machine!
Singer 155 bulky plus ribber
Silver Reed SK160 mid gauge - for sale

Am considering taking on a Brother - 910 available locally, and involving my electronics wizard husband in hacking it. Anyone here tried that yet?


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a mix of machines all have their best points, Love them all.
Knitmaster 700 (standard gauge),
370 (fine gauge) 
155 (chunky)
Brother 881
Brother 910
Garter carriage
Passap duo 80
Passap E6000
Singer Memomatic
I also have a room full of yarn but never the right colour
:lol:


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

We have 3 machines: Brothers all, with ribbers and a KE100 motor drive.

940/970/270

Plus 20 totes of yarn. (and we are moving out of our home into a motorhome full time on Oct 1. Luckily, we found a spot to store the totes for free) :-D


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

hi everyone 
I have 4 knitting machine 1.brothers hi-knitter KH-561,2.brothers home knitter KX-350, love this one is my favorite love it. 3.silver studio SK-103 with ribber that I am selling.4.juki hi-memory 12st punch KE-1200 that I don't know how to use the punch part of the machine that is a challenge to me after 1 year of trying and still have not figure out yet. would like to buy the knitking III.
mona


----------



## Ljbuy (Sep 1, 2013)

I have Silver Reeds (with ribbers) standard 840 electronic, mid-gauge 860 electronic, SK155 bulky 12st punchcard. 

Then I've collected (and all need work) Passap E6000, Passap Duomatic, old Juki standard punchcard, and a Brother plastic bed machine that's never been out of its box. Also a Bond Elite mid-gauge that started this disaster; and 2 1/2 standard Bond. Although I love my metal bed machines I never had much problem with the Bonds like some have reported.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

draboo said:


> We have 3 machines: Brothers all, with ribbers and a KE100 motor drive.
> 
> 940/970/270
> 
> Plus 20 totes of yarn. (and we are moving out of our home into a motorhome full time on Oct 1. Luckily, we found a spot to store the totes for free) :-D


Wish I had a KE100


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Brother Profile 588 with Brother KR 710 ribber
Spare 588
Brother KH 230/KR230
Passap Duo 80
Singer SK 360/SRP50
Machines/Parts I need to sell......Genie(Brother)KH 710....
KR 710 ribber.....Studio LC2 Lace Carriage.....Studio SRP60 ribber...


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

KateWood said:


> Wish I had a KE100


It's a ton o' fun! And, fortunately, we didn't have to mortgage the house,or sell anything to afford it.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

I find this a wonderful site and have learned so much already 
Want to thank you for the information and did find a brothers repairman in minn. Thanks again and I will never learn all the information you have I am sure. Pink paper clip


----------



## mistylee (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry to say ladies I only have a Singer 326 + ribber, and would like to upgrade


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

I have a Brother 965i with ribber and an Elna (Toyota/Studio) 2300 (bulky) with ribber. I am having a ball with the Brother, which I bought brand new in 1995.


----------



## JoanneSeel (Sep 17, 2014)

Learning on a Silver Reed LK150, would love to chat with someone who has the same.


----------



## mindysue08 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have the Brother KH970 with Motor Drive but as someone posted it is VERY difficult to learn. I inherited it or else I probably wouldn't have one because of expense.


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

My machines:
Bond Classic
Bond USM
Singer 321
Studio 360 w/SRP 50 Ribber
LK 140
Studio 840 w/SRP 60N Ribber, EC-1 & YC6


----------

